

25 reasons users stop using your product: An analysis of customer lifecycle - reazalun
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/06/25-reasons-users-stop-using-your-product-an-analysis-of-customer-lifecycle.html

======
ComputerGuru
I'd like to point out that these reasons also apply to things other than
products. In particular, going through that list it struck me that those
points covered pretty most of the reasons I had for leaving online communities
of one sort or the other. I'm not referring to just Web 2.0 environments like
Digg or Reddit but rather to just about any online group of 3 or more people.
From forums to mailing lists, these reasons all play a role.

------
mtw
interesting, although a list of "25 reasons users start paying for your
product" would have been more useful. not sure about the % of hackers here who
have recurring revenues from customers

